# Tren to offer "magic" at higher doses?...



## BigBird (Nov 8, 2011)

I am in the process of finding out.  That is, the past 4 runs with various esters of Tren have all been in the neighborhood of 300-400mg EW.     However, I have read and heard from a gazillion sources (like most of us have) that running Tren at a higher dose (such as 525-700mg EW) will surely offer damn near magical recomp effects; among other things.  

Just last week I started running the Tren Ace at 75mg ED - aka 525mg EW - and I can honestly notice what looks and feels like an improvement in strength and hardness.  My mind is not playing tricks on me b/c several third parties at the gym have substantiated what I believe to be happening.  Yes, I also notice a disruption in sleep above and beyond what I've normally experienced on Tren at lower moderate doses.  And do I have to even mention the sweating like a hog in a sauna 24/7?!  This an understatement too!  Bodyfat is burning away at an astronomical rate as a result.  I am very curious to see where things stand in the next several weeks.  I feel "different" in way that is hard to put into words but being that I just finished nearly 10 weeks of Primo at 500mg EW as well as Test, my body is definately as ready as it will ever be to take this Tren animal and run with it at a higher dose than I have personally used.  I know there are those who've ran Tren as higher and much higher.  Diet is on point and I train as if my life depends on it.  

Heavyiron's inebriated inspiration post in which he alludes to training like a champ has motivated me to make this post as my training intensity has increased.  This is worth pointing out b/c I have been training as hard as I ever could for the past 14 months but this higher dose of Tren most definately adds more horsepower to the session.  For now, I'm full steam ahead/pedal to the medal.

I just wish that I could have a full entire year to dedicate all waking hours to eating and training and only to eating and training.  Of course with a fulltime job and a family that is not possible (not complaining) but I find it inrteresting to wonder how GOOD I could get myself if training was my top priority and my ONLY priority 24/7 for 365 straight days.  Gotta make the best of what I've got to work with just like the average "Joe Snuffy."


----------



## yerg (Nov 8, 2011)

good post bro.. are you using anything for anxiety at that dose... I sweat like a pig as well, but its the anxiety that gets to me......


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 8, 2011)

Xanax helps with anxiety. I won't touch the stuff, but it definitely helps.


God how I love tren...


----------



## J.thom (Nov 8, 2011)

keep us updated. subd


----------



## BigBird (Nov 8, 2011)

yerg said:


> good post bro.. are you using anything for anxiety at that dose... I sweat like a pig as well, but its the anxiety that gets to me......


 
Interesting that you mention that because it's a legitimate side that appears with many Tren users; especially at higher doses.  I actually get an Rx for Xanax to take prn.  I barely ever take and have not yet had to take any since I started this higher dose.  However, I have a very low tolerance for xanax so if I need to, I would take a half dose (.5mg) or maybe even 0.25mg and this would be enough to help me calm down and fall asleep.  Never had much in the way of anxiety during the daytime.  I've only ever had to take it in the evening if I feel as if falling asleep will be a problem.  And I won't be surprised if it does become an issue.  So far, the sleep issues have been waking up multiple times, albeit briefly, and then falling back asleep.  Usually have to change the sweat-soaked towel underneath me in order to fall back asleep.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 8, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Xanax helps with anxiety. I won't touch the stuff, but it definitely helps.
> 
> 
> God how I love tren...



God how I love brohe...


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 8, 2011)

As soon as my suspension and halo arrives I'm going apeshit on this place


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 8, 2011)

Tren works great for me at 50 mg ed at 75 sides out weigh gains.Maybe Im just a pussy.


----------



## Getbig2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Yeah I get great results at 450 per wk, and I have to take.sleep aides cuz Tren gives me back.insomnia!


----------



## Schwarz (Nov 9, 2011)

then take something for the tren-somina and go up pussys!!! results will be amazing--


----------



## dougs (Nov 9, 2011)

I am mid cycle and about to run Optimal Labs Tren.Can't wait to see the results I get off it! SO far everything else from them has been G2G! Plus adding suspension!! will update..now just gotta get the Xanax script so i can sleep!!


----------



## Patriot1405 (Nov 9, 2011)

After reading Heavy's post, I also increased my dosage of tren. I used to run 50 mgs  everyday. I have about 5 vials of DP cutmix, and about 5 vials of straight tren ace/100.
So I've been dosing at 2 cc's of the cutmix, for 100mgs of tren, and 75mgs of the straight tren. Switching off everyday. I never really suffered from tren sides, so, so far so good! Still taking .50 of caber twice a week and 50mgs of proviron everyday!
Very interested in how this turns out for you, please keep us updated!!


----------



## GMO (Nov 9, 2011)

Tren absolutely will work better at high doses, but should be used at low doses initially to see whether an individual can handle the sides.

If you can comfortably run Tren at 50mg ED, then yes ramp that shit up to 75mg and put on your seat belt.


----------



## Hell (Nov 9, 2011)

GMO said:


> If you can comfortably run Tren at 50mg ED, then yes ramp that shit up to 75mg and put on your seat belt.



Im on my day 4 of 50mg ed, had some crazy ass dreams and a tad of tren-somnia last night.....Good Shit!!


----------



## BigBird (Nov 9, 2011)

Who knows; my next tren run could flirt with 100mg ED.  I know I can handle the sides with 50mg and so far the 75mg sides - although more pronounced - are bearable.  The hardest part is trying to act sane and civil throughout the workday in a white collar professional environment.  I'm trying to hide the fact that I'm the only one who walks around (and sits at his desk) with sweat pouring down my body and dripping from my elbows.  For me, this is the most difficult aspect.  That is, trying to keep a wild animal "tame."


----------



## keith1569 (Nov 9, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Who knows; my next tren run could flirt with 100mg ED.  I know I can handle the sides with 50mg and so far the 75mg sides - although more pronounced - are bearable.  The hardest part is trying to act sane and civil throughout the workday in a white collar professional environment.  I'm trying to hide the fact that I'm the only one who walks around (and sits at his desk) with sweat pouring down my body and dripping from my elbows.  For me, this is the most difficult aspect.  That is, trying to keep a wild animal "tame."




lol!! wear your coat all the time..covers sweat well ha


----------



## latinboy7 (Nov 9, 2011)

I heard that with some Ibuprofen you can reduce anxiety as well... at least it doesnt requiere a prescription...


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 9, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Interesting that you mention that because it's a legitimate side that appears with many Tren users; especially at higher doses.  I actually get an Rx for Xanax to take prn.  I barely ever take and have not yet had to take any since I started this higher dose.  However, I have a very low tolerance for xanax so if I need to, I would take a half dose (.5mg) or maybe even 0.25mg and this would be enough to help me calm down and fall asleep.  Never had much in the way of anxiety during the daytime.  I've only ever had to take it in the evening if I feel as if falling asleep will be a problem.  And I won't be surprised if it does become an issue.  So far, the sleep issues have been waking up multiple times, albeit briefly, and then falling back asleep.  Usually have to change the sweat-soaked towel underneath me in order to fall back asleep.


I have used 0.5mg Xanax many times before bed while on Tren and that dose is plenty to help me relax for sleep. Also, avoiding carbs at night before bed seems to reduce anxiety and insomnia in many users of Tren.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Nov 11, 2011)

Been doing little over 500 mgs of tren, just bumped it up.... Going for it, 100mgs a day!!! 700/week baby!! Grrrrr!


----------



## Hell (Nov 11, 2011)

Patriot1405 said:


> Been doing little over 500 mgs of tren, just bumped it up.... Going for it, 100mgs a day!!! 700/week baby!! Grrrrr!



Hell Yea Man!!


----------



## Deity (Nov 11, 2011)

100mg per day is where its at for me. I love Tren.


----------



## USMC (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm running 400 now, but in the E version. Spring time switching to A and bumping to 150 EOD. I love this shit!


----------



## bfriedman87 (Nov 16, 2011)

im running right now 6th week at 100mg a day 0 sides. Its axio tren hopefully its not under dosed just ordered optimal labs. If you do twice as much tren as test supposedly the sides are alot less severe this guy DET oak had a good article on steroidology about it if anyone wants to look it up.


----------



## BigBird (Nov 16, 2011)

bfriedman87 said:


> im running right now 6th week at 100mg a day 0 sides. Its axio tren hopefully its not under dosed just ordered optimal labs. If you do twice as much tren as test supposedly the sides are alot less severe this guy DET oak had a good article on steroidology about it if anyone wants to look it up.


 
I, too, am running the Axio tren.  Went through it all and pinned the last of it this morning.  Now I move on to Tren ace by a local source.  The Axio was definately legit.  My appearance and strength is nothing less than ridiculous.  Love Tren.  Huge difference between 550mg EW as opposed to a run last Spring on 300mg of the Enanthate version.  I'd love to bump it to 700mg ED!


----------



## bfriedman87 (Nov 16, 2011)

hey big bird what was ur batch number?


----------



## btex34n88 (Nov 16, 2011)

Ran tren at 100mg EOD for my first run, could barely fall asleep, sweated like a coke head with an empty wallet, but the results were awesome. I actually didnt realize how dramatic my gains were until i was in my pct. Next time im running it at 75mg ED. Not sure if anyones tried infinite t2, but i added it to my pct but good lord i think its spiked with viagra..


----------



## BP2000 (Nov 16, 2011)

I thought you were going off for a while?


----------



## BigBird (Nov 17, 2011)

bfriedman87 said:


> hey big bird what was ur batch number?


 
I wish I noted the batch # or kept one of their empty vials but your question is a day late a dollar short - I tossed out my last empty Axio vial two nights ago.  Onto the product I obtained locally.  There is no question the Axio compound ruled with an iron fist.


----------



## bfriedman87 (Nov 17, 2011)

lol ya mines prob legit, I was just skeptical because I have had no sides at 700mg ew. My bench has gone up like 15 pounds on each dumbbell 6th week in. Im ordering from optimal labs 2 more vials so ill see if I notice any sides. My batch is TROX040.


----------

